# Bison View Farm 2021



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I've been waiting patiently for JCKN Goose on the Loose ( Jack) to show some interest in the girls. On September 23rd I finally caught him acting like a buck! I suspect my daughter's lamancha doe Daisy was bred that day and possibly Violet. Scampi & Garden went in with him on 10/3 then I gave him a chance with herd queen Esther on 10/4 and now he's got the 3 yearlings Georgette, Cranberry & Snow. 
Fingers crossed for pregnant test results in a month :storkgirl::storkboy:
Jack








Daisy








Violet








Scampi








Garden








Esther








Georgette








Old picture of Snow








Old picture of Cranberry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Those girls have grown! Looking good. I think Jack did all he needed. He's a good looking young guy! Now we just get to wait & see!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh oooh cant wait to see


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I'm excited to see what he throws. My husband caught him breeding one of the yearlings last night ( he thinks Snow he can't tell them apart lol). He seems to be a shy breeder he quit as soon as he noticed him watching. I've never caught him just noticed gunk on the girls backsides after he shows some interest in them.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Those girls have grown! Looking good. I think Jack did all he needed. He's a good looking young guy! Now we just get to wait & see!


They've grown so much I need to get new pictures of them. They had. A big growth spurt in the last month.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Jack is long!

My does are breeding this week as well so we can have kidding threads at the same time!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Mine were bred in August thru Sept. Its gonna get real..its gonna get fun...(cheers)..but it's worth it! We will all be checking & running together! :great:lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Jack is long!
> 
> My does are breeding this week as well so we can have kidding threads at the same time!


Oh yeah I'll be keeping an eye out for your thread


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Mine were bred in August thru Sept. Its gonna get real..its gonna get fun...(cheers)..but it's worth it! We will all be checking & running together! :great:lol


See that's when I wanted to start breeding but Jack disagreed with that plan. I'll be watching for baby's from yours though


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well Jack apparently stinks at his job 1 out of 9  . I do find it kind of odd that so many girls have the same number usually they're all over the place? Now to decide if I should wait on him to figure it out or scrounge up the money for a new buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely has a super low sperm count.

I would get another buck if you need breeding done now.
As it takes time and money to try to figure out the bucks issue. If you wanted to go that path.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness. So sorry. Thats ashame


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Definitely has a super low sperm count.
> 
> I would get another buck if you need breeding done now.
> As it takes time and money to try to figure out the bucks issue. If you wanted to go that path.


I can't imagine the vets in town being much help with figuring out his issue either unfortunately. I'm hoping he's just a very late bloomer.he's never really gone into rut. He showed some interest in the girls but he won't touch them when we're around and watching. For now I'm starting them back on a mineral with higher copper levels and back on weekly replamin as I've been slacking and see if that helps.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness. So sorry. Thats ashame


It is I was so excited to see kids from him.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well..if its a mineral deficiency...there is a chance you will later. At least 1 girl got settled. We get to see that one...right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any fishtail or other mineral issues?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Any fishtail or other mineral issues?


No fishtail no selenium tail his coat is a little course but not awful.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This was an interesting read to me. I thought I would share it with you. Hope it helps


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 191767
> 
> This was an interesting read to me. I thought I would share it with you. Hope it helps


Thanks very interesting read the plight of adolescent bucks was as well. He definitely seems to have a low libido which would possibly signal a selenium deficiency and I'd never heard of timothy hay possibly containing a high amount of estrogen and this year I am feeding a timothy mix when I usually feed an alfalfa/ grass mix from another seller. I suppose I may have to dig to the back and pull out the alfalfa/ grass bales I bought. I started replamin back up today and I found the right now minerals at the feed store they love it and everyone seems to be scarfing it down so maybe that'll help as well they hated the wind and rain I've been using


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thinking I'll be retesting some girls in case they were bred a bit later or we happened to get a messed up test. Herd queen Esther has gotten in your face lovey over the last week. Very odd because I've barely been able to touch her since I bought her. And my daughter's impossible to put weight on lamancha is suddenly getting fat? We dried her off in June to attempt to put weight on her for fair daily grain ran a feval and she never fattened up now on straight hay she's finally getting a nice little belly started. And some pictures of the girls. Violet is confirmed bred I am excited about her kids she's out of an Able acres buck and Jack is mainly Able Acres so I can't wait to see what they produce. Then the other rolly polly's at this point they're going to need to go on a diet if they don't get bred. Of course no one's shown any signs of heat


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Such healthy girls


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tanya said:


> Such healthy girls


 Getting a little to healthy the older girls are starting to jiggle in places they shouldn't when they walk (rofl)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

:heehee: oh I can immagine.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

But they are soooo cute!(dance) As they trot off all ready to EAT AGAIN! lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice does.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

25 days since I drew blood and the only one that's shown any signs of being in heat is herd queen Esther she has a tiny bit of clear discharge today. Guess I'll be drawing blood again maybe I'll get lucky and a few more are bred. I'm giving him until after Christmas then I'll be leasing or buying another buck.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

You have really nice looking goats! I am sorry to hear about your buck, hope he get's the job done for you. Good Luck! Happy kidding:storkboy::storkgirl:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Iluvlilly! said:


> You have really nice looking goats! I am sorry to hear about your buck, hope he get's the job done for you. Good Luck! Happy kidding:storkboy::storkgirl:


Ahh thank you! They were my big investment this year and my husband may strangle me if he doesn't manage to get the jobs done he wasn't happy about what he cost lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Good luck!


 Thanks!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice does.


Thanks really happy with them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Mailed off blood on 7 does yesterday hoping Jack gave me a Christmas gift of at least a couple more bred does! Esther's still the only one that's shown any signs of maybe a heat but I went ahead and pulled blood on her as well. The 8th wasn't cooperating and my fingers were frozen by then so I gave up. Violets now nearing 9 weeks and is definitely starting to plump up


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well not the results I wanted. Herd queen Esther is a recheck and the rest open though Garden & Daisy are just below a recheck so I suppose I'll go ahead and mail blood in from them with Esther in a few weeks. Jack seemed to be showing some interest Scampi today so I'll be testing everyone else again in a month. At this rate I should have invested in the ultrasound machine I wanted to get this summer.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Geez girl. Thats awful. Im so sorry. Its hard to understand. I guess you need to purchase an ultra sound. I do know @AndersonRanch has an ultrasound machine. In fact she is on her second one. She has a lot of knowledge to help you out. Give her a hollar if you decide to get one. Oh and @CountyLineAcres does also she is really nice & knowledgeable also.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Geez girl. Thats awful. Im so sorry. Its hard to understand. I guess you need to purchase an ultra sound. I do know @AndersonRanch has an ultrasound machine. In fact she is on her second one. She has a lot of knowledge to help you out. Give her a hollar if you decide to get one. Oh and @CountyLineAcres does also she is really nice & knowledgeable also.


I suspect that by the time I'm done paying for pregnancy tests this year my husband will agree to investing in the ultrasound lol. I'm kind of hopeful about Esther she started getting super friendly about 2 weeks ago so just maybe she is bred but early. If he managed to breed her he should at some point mange to get the rest.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(console)


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh no  I’m so sorry. I was pretty much in the same boat as you this year and had quite a few open does. I’m pretty sure I might have a dud of a buck :/ I have to do a few DNA tests on some kids but it’s not looking good for that buck at the moment. 
And absolutely if you get a ultrasound machine and have any questions I am here! I bumped a thread on machines a few days ago. A lot of good info on there. If you get bored go check it out  but I think it’s worth having. No just saving on the blood tests but also knowing how many kids and not being on pins and needles waiting for that dang email to come and tell you what the results are! I hate that waiting!!! But I sure hope you get your girls settled soon.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

AndersonRanch said:


> Oh no  I'm so sorry. I was pretty much in the same boat as you this year and had quite a few open does. I'm pretty sure I might have a dud of a buck :/ I have to do a few DNA tests on some kids but it's not looking good for that buck at the moment.
> And absolutely if you get a ultrasound machine and have any questions I am here! I bumped a thread on machines a few days ago. A lot of good info on there. If you get bored go check it out  but I think it's worth having. No just saving on the blood tests but also knowing how many kids and not being on pins and needles waiting for that dang email to come and tell you what the results are! I hate that waiting!!! But I sure hope you get your girls settled soon.


Ahh Im sorry you ended up with a dud as well  . Fingers crossed at least a few of those kids you DNA turn out to be his. Ill definitely be checking out that thread I figure if my chicken coop sales go as well as last year I should have the money to get one this summer even if I dont get the crop of kids I was planning on. At this point Id take him only getting the older does and letting the yearlings wait till next fall.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I didn't realize it till today but Esther is 22 days from what I thought was a heat and no discharge or poofieness so just maybe(pray). Id read about some timothy hay causing to much estrogen in bucks so I dug at the alfalfa bales from the back and then added grain into Jack's feeding. Just maybe something I'm doing will work.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well..

She looks prego
..but its a goat....:haha:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well..
> 
> She looks prego
> ..but its a goat....:haha:


she's looked pregnant since I bought her I've been asked when she's due a time or two:heehee:. It'll be interesting to see what she looks like actually bred. I can definitely see some changes in Violet ( bottom picture) she's slowly getting wider.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

bisonviewfarm said:


> she's looked pregnant since I bought her I've been asked when she's due a time or two:heehee:. It'll be interesting to see what she looks like actually bred. I can definitely see some changes in Violet ( bottom picture) she's slowly getting wider.


I have one that always looks pregnant! When she was pregnant, she looked the same!!! I guess because the feed went into growing the kid.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadHouse said:


> I have one that always looks pregnant! When she was pregnant, she looked the same!!! I guess because the feed went into growing the kid.


I suspect Esther won't either or at least I can't imagine her being any bigger than she is lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well Garden has a tiny bit of discharge today so maybe a heat? I'll still mail a sample in Saturday along with Esther and Daisy's. And I realized I should probably test my little escapee Ruby. Little stinker comes and goes as she pleases and no fence has managed to stop her so a pregnancy could definitely be possible. Young but thankfully she's quite large if it happens to come back as bred.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ruby is gorgeous! :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very pretty red doe!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That doe is a stunning color!!!:hubbahubba:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful. 


I think we all have at least one who looks preggo all the time.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I think we all have at least one who looks preggo all the time.


I'm noticing that with the boers my dairy's always looked so much slimmer lol though I suppose that may be because most had only kidded a time or two


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And thanks for the compliments on Ruby everyone! Her good looks and the fact that she's grown super on pasture and hay are the only reason she hasn't found a new home lol. Stinker had a wonderful time eating my plants and crab apple trees this summer.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well 4 new test's and once again all open . Guess it may be time to find a new buck . Maybe he'll manage to breed some does next fall.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww man  Sorry to hear, that sucks!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SandyNubians said:


> Awww man  Sorry to hear, that sucks!


 It does guess I should be glad he at least managed to breed one doe for me.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry to hear that!
My one doe that I want bred also came back into heat. In went the buck for the third time. I am hoping third time lucky... but I am not holding my breath. It’s hard to know why it’s not happening. In my case they have both produced before. I read on your thread about the timothy and that’s what I was feeding. I have given my buck the other hay I have since then that’s part timothy, part bluegrass, as well as alfalfa.
Good luck finding another buck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So sorry. I was hopeing minerals and feed change would have helped. That really bites. I wish you good hunting on a good buck


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadHouse said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> My one doe that I want bred also came back into heat. In went the buck for the third time. I am hoping third time lucky... but I am not holding my breath. It's hard to know why it's not happening. In my case they have both produced before. I read on your thread about the timothy and that's what I was feeding. I have given my buck the other hay I have since then that's part timothy, part bluegrass, as well as alfalfa.
> Good luck finding another buck!


Ahh I hope your girl gets bred this time around !


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> So sorry. I was hopeing minerals and feed change would have helped. That really bites. I wish you good hunting on a good buck


It still may but I really don't want kids in July or August and the older girls are so pisgy I worry they won't take if I let them be fat and lazy much longer lol. And thanks I'm gonna need it my husband says he won't drive me so I need to hunt one down close to home


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Ahh I hope your girl gets bred this time around !


Thanks! I hope so too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Woild their be anyone close that you could just borrow their buck for a low price? To give you time to look for a quality buck to purchase?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Woild their be anyone close that you could just borrow their buck for a low price? To give you time to look for a quality buck to purchase?


Unfortunately no the one breeder I know here is using her buck right now and she has a huge herd to get bred and Everyone else has sold out.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well darn
I was trying to at least get you kids by May. Have you had your buck tested by a vet? Simply because hes a good looking buckling?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well darn
> I was trying to at least get you kids by May. Have you had your buck tested by a vet? Simply because hes a good looking buckling?


Not yet my husband isnt thrilled about putting more money into him at the moment and I'm not sure how much help they'd be thy aren't great with goats. He'll get to stay until next falls breeding season just in case he magically realizes he's a buck.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I'm picking up a buck tommorow! He's from the breeder most of my boer does came from. He shares a sire with 2 of my girls but I can live with that. Maybe another buck around will kick Jack into breeding mode.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Handsome new boy!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on the lucky find! He looks nicely put together. How old is he?

Not to be a jerk at all - just lessons learned for myself. I wouldn't hang on to Jack in hopes that he performs come autumn. It may not be much of a $$ investment to keep him the next 10 months but it is an emotional and time investment unlikely to bring you much joy. I would pop him in the freezer and free yourself of the burden. In addition, even if he does find some magical breeding power in 10 months, do you really want those late blooming genetics in your herd?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Congrats on the lucky find! He looks nicely put together. How old is he?
> 
> Not to be a jerk at all - just lessons learned for myself. I wouldn't hang on to Jack in hopes that he performs come autumn. It may not be much of a $$ investment to keep him the next 10 months but it is an emotional and time investment unlikely to bring you much joy. I would pop him in the freezer and free yourself of the burden. In addition, even if he does find some magical breeding power in 10 months, do you really want those late blooming genetics in your herd?


Thanks! Im excited about him not the registered buck I was hoping to breed to but I think he'll throw some nice kids. and he just turned 1
And as for Jack Ive debated it but he cost $1000 so I have a hard time just putting him in the freezer thats a nice chunk of change to eat. I do question if maybe I did something wrong raising him that caused this. Maybe I was feeding wrong and he really did need the grain Im not use to feeding a mineral or worm issue I missed. So Ill likely give any kids he may produce a shot just in case this happens to be my screw up.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you already had a discussion with Jack's breeder about the lack of successful breeding?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Have you already had a discussion with Jack's breeder about the lack of successful breeding?


I have not and honestly I probably wont. They sold me a nice healthy buckling that was exactly what they described. I don't personally consider his not breeding their problem to worry about . I took the risk the of buying a buck that hadn't been proven yet so I'll deal with the consequences of that choice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey there...so hlad you gound that buck! Nice looking too. Hes not registered..but he may give you some great wethers! Those are bringing good $$$$. 
I agree with Salty..I would ask the breeder just to see if this has happened to them. Not so.much blame...just questions


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey there...so hlad you gound that buck! Nice looking too. Hes not registered..but he may give you some great wethers! Those are bringing good $$$$.
> I agree with Salty..I would ask the breeder just to see if this has happened to them. Not so.much blame...just questions


He should he's out of their wether line . Of course it'll be to late for 4-h kids this year but that's ok.
I may contact them but I really think it's something about my management. Not sure what exactly but something is off atleast with my buck care. He's not as heavy as he should be which I didn't notice till I did everyone's hooves the other day and had to lift him. So for now I'll keep supplementing and graining and give whatever's going on a chance to possibly correct itself.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

When mine dont gain..I so a fecal. When they are young its usually cocci..older..its.barberpole worms. After I worm them I wait a week give them.probios & copper. Then they.gain weight again. And of course..all the hay they can eat...roll in..climb on...sleep in...lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Yay on getting a buck!! However I agree with mentioning to the breeder. I know they sold you a healthy buck but some breeders will fix that. Not always but sometimes they will trade you another buck. $1000 is just a lot of money to not get anything out of and as a breeder I’d understand that.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> When mine dont gain..I so a fecal. When they are young its usually cocci..older..its.barberpole worms. After I worm them I wait a week give them.probios & copper. Then they.gain weight again. And of course..all the hay they can eat...roll in..climb on...sleep in...lol


I've done a few on him but I'm still learning so it may be time to send one in and see what if I'm missing anything. Free choice hay here the lay in is right they have a nice hay bed over the snow lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

LisaCan89 said:


> Yay on getting a buck!! However I agree with mentioning to the breeder. I know they sold you a healthy buck but some breeders will fix that. Not always but sometimes they will trade you another buck. $1000 is just a lot of money to not get anything out of and as a breeder I'd understand that.


Ahh bit I did get something out of it he managed to breed one doe. Which leaves me with some hope that he may manage to do it again if I can figure out the problem


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Ahh bit I did get something out of it he managed to breed one doe. Which leaves me with some hope that he may manage to do it again if I can figure out the problem


Absolutely. Have you thought about top dressings on minerals or grain? There's gotta be something. I'm struggling with a lamancha currently. She aborted twins after being healthy all year and having healthy twins last year. I did find horse nettle weeds in my pasture and I talked to another breeder who said it basically destroys their rumen causing them poor nutrition. It's like she's really slow moving, gets cold easily and is just not really gaining weight. I just build that pasture about 6-8 months ago and it was a lot of work so I'm not sure how to deal with this  I just want her to start feeling better. I've been advised by my friend to just stay consistent on working on rumen function again. Vitamin B and lots of supportive rumen care. Just so many crazy things that can play into their function. I hope you figure out what's going on with.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

LisaCan89 said:


> Absolutely. Have you thought about top dressings on minerals or grain? There's gotta be something. I'm struggling with a lamancha currently. She aborted twins after being healthy all year and having healthy twins last year. I did find horse nettle weeds in my pasture and I talked to another breeder who said it basically destroys their rumen causing them poor nutrition. It's like she's really slow moving, gets cold easily and is just not really gaining weight. I just build that pasture about 6-8 months ago and it was a lot of work so I'm not sure how to deal with this  I just want her to start feeling better. I've been advised by my friend to just stay consistent on working on rumen function again. Vitamin B and lots of supportive rumen care. Just so many crazy things that can play into their function. I hope you figure out what's going on with.


Ahh poor girl hope she gets feeling better for you!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well Jack's competition has arrived and he's not happy about it. Meet Jasper he turned 1 yesterday and he's more than ready to breed some does! Also pictures of his dam & sire.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good lookin buck! Hopefully he teaches that younger boy how its done. Then you can have 2 good bucks...lol lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Good lookin buck! Hopefully he teaches that younger boy how its done. Then you can have 2 good bucks...lol lol


What's sad is Jasper's the younger buck. Though he doesn't smell or look it :heehee:.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Practice makes perfect...(dance):funnytech:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Practice makes perfect...(dance):funnytech:


He's definitely ready to practice so far Jack isn't copying his behavior though.I did spend some time talking to Jasper's breeders and they think Jack may just be to timid for my rather aggressive girls. They had a buck that was just like him refused to breed or be bucky the first year but bred like a champ on his second year.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

bisonviewfarm said:


> He's definitely ready to practice so far Jack isn't copying his behavior though.I did spend some time talking to Jasper's breeders and they think Jack may just be to timid for my rather aggressive girls. They had a buck that was just like him refused to breed or be bucky the first year but bred like a champ on his second year.


That's possible. I had two bucks that broke out and only one bred my girls last year. He was much more assertive and brave while the other would back off if they butted at him. Also was you buck a bottle baby? Both of mine were but one was a single while the other was a twin so it's almost like he had more practice being with other bucks. Idk but it makes some sense.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

LisaCan89 said:


> That's possible. I had two bucks that broke out and only one bred my girls last year. He was much more assertive and brave while the other would back off if they butted at him. Also was you buck a bottle baby? Both of mine were but one was a single while the other was a twin so it's almost like he had more practice being with other bucks. Idk but it makes some sense.


Nope dam raised in with a bunch of bucks when I picked him up. He's super mellow so I suspect he was at the bottom of the pecking order . And here the older girls are constantly running him off he never puts up much of a fight


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well I have a buck Lightning. He got hurt at 3 months. Well now at 9 months hes acting.like a buck. So next year Im going to hand breed him to select girls. He isnt able to get aggressive and breed. So maybe that would help your young man. With the doe haltered and tied to a post..its easier for the buck. Ill be attempting that in August. If you try it before me...let me know any secrets


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well I have a buck Lightning. He got hurt at 3 months. Well now at 9 months hes acting.like a buck. So next year Im going to hand breed him to select girls. He isnt able to get aggressive and breed. So maybe that would help your young man. With the doe haltered and tied to a post..its easier for the buck. Ill be attempting that in August. If you try it before me...let me know any secrets


I hope it works for you! Jack won't breed in front of us. I tried holding some does for him when he bred Violet but he won't come near them


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well Jasper's settling in well. No does in heat yet but he's constantly checking lol. Violet is 99-109 days and she's just starting to get a tiny little udder.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

The girls are starting to come into heat. Garden was showing some signs yesterday and today she's definitely in heat. My daughter's lamancha Daisy also seems to be coming in and 1 of my 14 month olds Georgette.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

bisonviewfarm said:


> The girls are starting to come into heat. Garden was showing some signs yesterday and today she's definitely in heat. My daughter's lamancha Daisy also seems to be coming in and 1 of my 14 month olds Georgette.


They are all excited about Jasper!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh and smiling about it aaalll the way


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im.glad you.got him. Your girls seem to.be HAPPY too!
:heehee:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Everyone's very happy! The only issue is he gets distracted easily by the other does he'll be after one then another walks by and he has to check them out forgetting the doe he was trying to woo(rofl). I went ahead and stuck him in a kidding stall with Garden for now I'll swap her out later for Georgette since she seems very ready to be bred.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh hello, Lovely lady, ohlala: do you want to... hey wait... hi, what’s your name again? Where was I?
(rofl)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wowzeee woo woooohlala:...another one????.....and another one ohlala::crazy::crazy:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

It's hilarious to watch Garden seemed pretty miffed when he'd leave her for another doe she was super in love with him yesterday lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well it seems Garden & Georgette are out of heat. Not sure what's up with Daisy I've noticed her with her back arched up like she'd just been bred a few times today but Jasper's not near her? I believe Esther & Scampi will be coming into heat next.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Guess this will become my keep track of heats thread as well since I manage to lose my paper copy a all the time  . It seems Cranberrys in heat and Ruby my little wethers been trying to breed them which Jasper doesn't approve of lol Not sure on Esther or Scampi. He's following Esther around a lot so maybe or maybe shes just going out. The rest of the girls have some filthy backsides so I'm hoping atleast a few will come back bred next month. Then Violet Jasper loves to sniff her but leaves her alone for the most part.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Exciting times at Bisonview! My wether likes to show that he knows what to do as well. He is not clueless, you know!! :what:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadHouse said:


> Exciting times at Bisonview! My wether likes to show that he knows what to do as well. He is not clueless, you know!! :what:


Lol mine's acted clueless all winter. I guess Jasper's arrival reminded him that he's a boy.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Looking good.


Thank you!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Fingers crossed today is Esther's day! He's in love and she's not running. Gardens got some more discharge but no flagging or interest from Jasper so maybe some excess semen coming out? I can't wait to blood test everyone in a month


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Finally today is definitely Esther's day! Now let's hope Jasper is buck enough to get her. I noticed Jasper being pushed around by someone which was odd. Went to a different window and spotted Esther flagging like crazy in his face and she's trying to mount him. She's not taking no for an answer today if he trys to eat she shoves him around till he pays attention to her (rofl) .


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh Esther, would you let the guy eat first!?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadHouse said:


> Oh Esther, would you let the guy eat first!?


Not her shes queen and when she wants something she wants it right now. He was trying really hard to ignore her lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So how is the Bisonwiew Jaspers 59 shades of Boer doing today? I cant keep from laughing as you explain whats going onohlala:. You will have a great record of all breeding dates.:haha:
So happy for you. Now you get to DNA all babies..to see whom the Daddy is...mg:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> So how is the Bisonwiew Jaspers 59 shades of Boer doing today? I cant keep from laughing as you explain whats going onohlala:. You will have a great record of all breeding dates.:haha:
> So happy for you. Now you get to DNA all babies..to see whom the Daddy is...mg:


Lol he's not happy no girls in heat today. So instead he decided to get his big head stuck in the hay feeder twice.
The more places I keep track at the better I like to lose things . No dna unless one of the kids is spectacular. Violets will be the only kids to get registered this year.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

It look's like Snow may have came into heat yesterday evening. He's still showing a bit of interest in her but her backside is filthy this morning so I suspect he may have bred her last night. Im not sure if Scampis been in heat so I'll still be keeping an eye on her. He's been a busy boy 7 does hopefully bred since the 12th


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Violet 107-117 days! Though I'm questioning that. Her little udders coming in faster than I expected. Last week it was a little handful I could feel but not really see it's definitely visible now. She was buddied up to Jack from the beginning as she was the only one that wouldn't bully him so I suppose an earlier date could be possible. I just never saw him act bucky till then.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Violet 107-117 days! Though I'm questioning that. Her little udders coming in faster than I expected. Last week it was a little handful I could feel but not really see it's definitely visible now. She was buddied up to Jack from the beginning as she was the only one that wouldn't bully him so I suppose an earlier date could be possible. I just never saw him act bucky till then.
> View attachment 194815


Looks right on track for that due date compared to the handful udders in my herd right now!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Looks right on track for that due date compared to the handful udders in my herd right now!


Awesome thanks!! Saves me from browsing through old pictures to compare to my past girls


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking prego!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Looking prego!


Yep kind of small though I suspect she may only have a single in there


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

No girls in heat today though they all seem to have discharge guessing extra semen flushing out? In any case I went ahead and strapped the buck apron on him. I don't want my little bottle baby Why Why bred and packing water and hay to 2 pens is a pain. He isn't impressed he's wondering around the pen hollering lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

bisonviewfarm said:


> He isn't impressed he's wondering around the pen hollering lol


He's saying What's this now? The fun has only just begun!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadHouse said:


> He's saying What's this now? The fun has only just begun!


 He worked himself of out of a job


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Man...you talk about stoppin all the fun! You bully you:heehee:! He was just getting started..ohlala:.. .


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Man...you talk about stoppin all the fun! You bully you:heehee:! He was just getting started..ohlala:.. .


So mean of me Id happily buy him some more does to have fun with but the husband says no way lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hes working on making you more doelings. ..bucklings...he just needs more practise. (rofl)(rofl):shrugrofl)(rofl)


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hes working on making you more doelings. ..bucklings...he just needs more practise. (rofl)(rofl):shrugrofl)(rofl)


Not sure the girls want to help him practice any more. He checks them constantly just in case but no takers. I thought he was going to try my wether this morning he wouldn't have been impressed(rofl)


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well the aprons back off Daisy is in love. I walked into find her walking circles around him flagging her tail this morning. Jasper's smelly arrival seems to have thrown the girls into some false heats as I'm pretty positive she was in heat 8 days ago.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's been an odd breeding season for sure! I have read about people talk about these 5 or 7 day heats after breeding but hadn't experience that in my own herd until this year.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

This happened with one of my girls. She had a 5 or 7 day heat, but I'm pretty sure she took after that because she hasn't been back in heat since.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> It's been an odd breeding season for sure! I have read about people talk about these 5 or 7 day heats after breeding but hadn't experience that in my own herd until this year.


I had it last breeding season when I borrowed my neighbors buck to teach my little guys a lesson. Almost everyone took on the second heat which was good then I was sure the baby's weren't half nigerian lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

It may be odd but I'm insanely excited that Jack's got more of an attitude starting no more letting the girls push him around and I caught him sniffing the does and doing a lip curl today! He hasn't done anything bucky since the fall. Maybe something is finally fixing the problem or his smelly competition is helping him?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s good news!
The things we goat farmers get excited about!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadHouse said:


> That's good news!
> The things we goat farmers get excited about!!


My husband & kids think Im crazy so I had to share here lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats ok...We All here on TGS..are crazy like that too! :dazed:..Your in GREAT COMPANY! :haha::clappingdance):funnytech:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I'm glad you guys are my husband thinks I'm crazy when I text him with goat news lol. And the big news Scampi seems to coming into heat Jasper was chasing her then Jack tried to mount her!!!! (dance) The two of them are hanging out in a kidding stall and I'm trying to figure out what I can sell to buy some more does just for him (rofl)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok...now all these kidds coming are from your new buck...right? So when they are born.and get old enough.they can be bred to the 1st buck. The 1st buck will be ready.then. So you could keep both bucks and alternate the does..you wont need to buy.more does...just wait. 
Keeps hubby happy...less $$$ and you can keep more goats!!!:heehee::clever:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok...now all these kidds coming are from your new buck...right? So when they are born.and get old enough.they can be bred to the 1st buck. The 1st buck will be ready.then. So you could keep both bucks and alternate the does..you wont need to buy.more does...just wait.
> Keeps hubby happy...less $$$ and you can keep more goats!!!:heehee::clever:


I could but I have horrible luck I'd feel a million times better if he had a few batches of kids on the way. And I may have already been debating the breeder most of my girls came from has 4 yearling half sisters to Jasper for sale that I'd really love to own. He doesn't mind doe purchases as long as I don't ask him to pay:heehee:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well it looks like I may be dna testing kids if Scampi produces anything nice.Jack didn't like being in the stall out with competition he's a breeding blubbering machine. Seriously he even tried to breed Jasper (rofl) . I really suspect he was afraid Esther still trying to run him off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Goats just love competition...lol lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah they do.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> :haha:


It sure made me laugh hes a little guy compared to Jasper so it was hilarious to watch lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

A


Moers kiko boars said:


> Goats just love competition...lol lol


Apperntly guess I should have bought a second buck last summer lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well we picked up 2 new yearling doe's today. Desi ( daughter of my doe Garden) & Beta both out of Hush. Desi seems to be in heat fingers crossed Jack's still in a breeding mood.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking girls.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh....so exciting...New Girls....New buck:devil:....old excited buckohlala:...you are gonna have fun......lots n lots of babies.!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice looking girls.


Thanks!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh....so exciting...New Girls....New buck:devil:....old excited buckohlala:...you are gonna have fun......lots n lots of babies.!!!!


 It's going to be a busy June


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pretty girls! Congratulations


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

GoofyGoat said:


> Pretty girls! Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beta had some goop this morning so I had to check. I didn't spot many but I see a few swimmers! I know she may not take but I'm happy atleast Jack's trying to be a buck(dance)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a face she’s making..lol too cute


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Violet only 17 days to go!!!! (dance). I finally got to feel a kid rolling around a few days ago.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

17 Days!???¿¿¡ AFter all this :hubbahubba:.weve been waiting...for...ever:waiting:...
Just kidding! So glad you could feel that wee one moving around...lol :goatkiss:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> 17 Days!???¿¿¡ AFter all this :hubbahubba:.weve been waiting...for...ever:waiting:...
> Just kidding! So glad you could feel that wee one moving around...lol :goatkiss:


 I was pretty excited I've been trying for a while but it finally moved at the right time :happygoat: .I have kept everyone waiting forever and my next doe isn't due until 6/11 :bonk:I started this thread way to early. Ill have to let it die off and start a new one in May for the 8-9 doe's that should be due in June(rofl)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Dont you Dare let it die off! You have the Goat BUCKS Drama going on. Cant wait to see who you bring home & why. And check out your swimmers and all kinds of neat pictures!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Dont you Dare let it die off! You have the Goat BUCKS Drama going on. Cant wait to see who you bring home & why. And check out your swimmers and all kinds of neat pictures!


Hopefully not much more buck drama lol. No more goats unless I find a perfect black dapple doe to bring home Garden Cranberry & Snow showed no signs of heat Daisy should be in any time now and no signs from her. So the girls are slowly turning up bred 4 more to watch . Violets due date and life should be boring until June or atleast I hope it will be (pray).
And Violet again 12 days to go. She's not very big so I suspect a single or twins unless she's really good at hiding them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

As long as they get here easily & All are healthy! Good luck..& Happy Kidding!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Violets little udder seems to be growing fast. I'm off work the next few days and bored so I suspect I'll be posting daily updates


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good..that way we can ENJOY your boredom...with pictures!:clever:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s so funny that you are hoping for a boring time after Violet’s kidding until June! (rofl)
You have goats, they won’t allow boring times!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadHouse said:


> That's so funny that you are hoping for a boring time after Violet's kidding until June! (rofl)
> You have goats, they won't allow boring times!


I know but I can hope right:heehee:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Violet seems a little off today. Probably nothing but I'll be keeping an eye on her. She looks a little stiff & slow when walking and she's not scuffling with the other girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does she get calcium?
Are her ankles swollen?

Check her keystone levels.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Does she get calcium?
> Are her ankles swollen?
> 
> Check her keystone levels.


Just what's in the alfalfa they've been getting and no swollen ankles. I've been trying all morning the one time she pees in front of me the buck had to come and sniff before I could catch any.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Finally got one it's negative. She's happily munching grain in a stall right now. She's hollering at me a good bit which is odd. But maybe nothing but me being paranoid


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well it's about that time. I set up Violets stall and the cameras . She'll spend the night so I can keep an eye on her she doesn't seem to mind having hay all to herself.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww look at that prego girl..just munching away! So cute! Happy kidding!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She looks as snug as a bug in a rug. Looks like a perfect place to have kids and with room service too.
Happy kidding to both you and violet


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!
Is that a chicken on the divider fence on the left side?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadHouse said:


> Happy kidding!
> Is that a chicken on the divider fence on the left side?


It is they prefer to live in with the goats even though they have a perfectly nice coop lol. They're about to be mad I'm going to add some fencing so they can't roost there.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to see what she's hiding in that belly. She's been booted out for the day after a quick check over. She's gotten skittish the last few days so the stall make's my morning check easier. I'll toss her back in before I head to work tonight


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..thats so.nice of you...show us all these pictures(dance). We get to see her.all ready to go. And you go to work???? (embarrassed)Really??? Now we have to wait..:waiting:.ALL DAY????:waiting:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice doe.

Alfalfa hay has calcium in it, as long as she is getting enough calcium, she should be OK.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh..thats so.nice of you...show us all these pictures(dance). We get to see her.all ready to go. And you go to work???? (embarrassed)Really??? Now we have to wait..:waiting:.ALL DAY????:waiting:


I suspect everyone will be waiting for a while. Nothing interesting happening at all pudgy and miserable still refusing to pee on a stick (doh)(rofl)


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you she's one of m


toth boer goats said:


> Nice doe.
> 
> Alfalfa hay has calcium in it, as long as she is getting enough calcium, she should be OK.


Thank you! She's one of my favorites.  And I hope not I alternate between a grass alfalfa mix and a timothy mix


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww shes adorable and foing a Great Job driving you crazy! Perfect Doe! :great:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww shes adorable and foing a Great Job driving you crazy! Perfect Doe! :great:


She's sure trying thankfully she isn't the worst Ive had. If she would just pee on the stick it would all be fine (rofl)


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I did 6 ketone strips this morning and all look trace to me so I suppose I'd best start treating.  She's also shaking her head around and itching her ears this morning I can't see anything but I'll go ahead and treat for ear mites as well.
And here's miss Violet wondering why I'm taking her picture again and following her around with a cup. She seems to be dropping a bit and that little udder feels tighter than it did yesterday.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What is her due date? I know they say negative ketones, but I tell ya, my friend and I have noticed a spike in ketones right before they kid, so I was curious on the due date you have for them.

If they are eating well and acting okay just increase their feed intake and see if that solves the issue. Do you happen to keep protein/molasses tubs out for them? A lot of people believe that helps with ketones. 
When I think of toxemia/ketones I think of carbs/sugars and needing more.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> What is her due date? I know they say negative ketones, but I tell ya, my friend and I have noticed a spike in ketones right before they kid, so I was curious on the due date you have for them.
> 
> If they are eating well and acting okay just increase their feed intake and see if that solves the issue. Do you happen to keep protein/molasses tubs out for them? A lot of people believe that helps with ketones.
> When I think of toxemia/ketones I think of carbs/sugars and needing more.


Interesting on the due dates I think she's around 142 days but I could be wrong as that was just the day I saw him acting bucky and chasing girls around for the first time ever and he was sneaky about mounting so she could be farther along or farther out. She's eating well but seems a little off just slower to move around a little stiff and not fighting with the other girls but that could just be late pregnancy. And they have a protein tub though I'm not sure I've ever seen her eating it.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Her little udder seems to be growing quick. The right I yesterday middle is this morning and left is now. Ketones are still trace so I gave her some magic just in case.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like you are doing all you can for her. Shes a darling doe. I bet her wee one is a cutey too. ( when it gets here)


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks I hope so


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

She's rather calm this morning even let me check her ligaments without running off. she didn't eat much of her grain and barely touched her lay last niggt. She's still at trace ketones thinking I'll pick up a different brand of ketone sticks in town to compare. Lots of stretching but no much else happening.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ligaments are moving deeper but still there udders bigger and her poops gone clumpy. Hoping not tonight the weather's turned nasty. I ran a ketone test tonight and her pee had gone slushy before I even made it back to the house. I went ahead and flipped on the heat lamp just in case.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! I hope she holds out for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is she today? Hopefully all is well. Its Valentines day..soo lots of cute things to name wee one after


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she is OK?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys she's good!  Still some clumpy poop I ran a fecal this morning and numbers are low. Ketones are trace even on the new sticks. Tiny bit of discharge but I suspect today is not the day


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

How about some of the other girls. I haven't tested and don't plan to but these girls haven't been back into heat. 
Garden almost 5 weeks , Cranberry 4 1/2 weeks, Snow 4 weeks, Daisy 3 1/2 weeks.Scampi should be in heat any time now but so far no signs. And then we should be seeing Beta, Desi and Georgette in heat towards the end of the week if they didn't take .


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh pretty girls. Lets just hope they ALL suprise you..and have wee ones tucked in their.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh pretty girls. Lets just hope they ALL suprise you..and have wee ones tucked in their.


Thanks! I hope so but if not I guess I'll just have to wait. I'm planning on a cross country trip to hopefully convince my husband to move back east so the boys are about to get pulled out. My neighbors are great but I don't want them having to worry while on goat watch


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> All nice.


Thank you! Definitely not perfect girls but I think I have all the pieces to turn my herd into what I want


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How far east are you road tripping?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> How far east are you road tripping?


Back to West Virginia. My husband's never been farther than the Kansas Missouri border so it'll be a big change for him


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! I hope you have a wonderful road trip and also wish you and your husband luck in making such a big decision /move!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow! I hope you have a wonderful road trip and also wish you and your husband luck in making such a big decision /move!


Thanks! Its definitely a big one but one that's going to have to be made . Our little town survives on coal mines and the power plant and those wont be lasting much longer unfortunately


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And a Violet update for the day. Nothing terribly interesting happening. Well unless you count her sudden obsession with eating snow? I'm surprised she doesn't have a brain freeze with the way she's scarfing it down. I just cleaned the trough out last night and it's full of fresh clean water. Udder feels pretty tight but isn't huge ( I suspect there's only a single in that belly). Ligaments ar low but still there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Talk about a major change ! Good luck to you. Guess you will be getting more use to bad long winters! Keep us informed how it goes for you. K?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Talk about a major change ! Good luck to you. Guess you will be getting more use to bad long winters! Keep us informed how it goes for you. K?


The winters there are actually shorter than ours. But they've gotten hit pretty hard the past few years with snow. Our first Snow is usually in September and it's snowed as late as June lol. I love that it actually stays green all summer there here we're always on fire ban watching the smoke and hoping one doesn't start to close to the house again.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ligaments are barely hanging on this morning. Today is not the day I'd like this to happen. I have to work tonight and my husband and oldest have bowling so my 16 & 13 year old would be in charge. My 16 year old comes home from work and crashes and my 13 year old wouldn't be thrilled to deliver kids in fact he'd probably freak out (doh)Hoping she's just messing with me and holds out till Friday or Saturday when I'm off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting there.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

She definitely won't be holding out until you're off. That would go against Doe Code, and we can't have that lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 148!  Ligaments are still barely hanging on. I'm working a 10 hour shift today so we'll see if she decided to kid while I'm gone. My oldest is home. He doesn't really want to play midwife but I'm sure he could handle it if she does.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 150. I was hoping something was going on this morning but the kid or kids must have been pushing on her bladder. Ligaments are deep and hard to find but still there. I'm spending way to much time watching the camera I need to find something to do today. Staring at her isn't going to make her kid any sooner (rofl) . Oh and miss Georgette's in heat. Well see if she takes this round it's her 3rd heat since Jasper got here. Now to wait on the new girls Beta and Desi they should be coming in any time now if they didn't take.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yeah, look away or at least pretend to. Come on now, Violet! You wanna feel better and have your babies around you!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Lol I'm trying but I can't help myself. If she's not in the stall I'm walking down every little bit to check on her I keep telling her that but nope she seems to enjoy being miserable. I'd love to see kids today it's officially 6 years since I talked my husband into letting me get into the goat business


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well day 152 & still waiting (doh). She was back in with him on the 2nd of October I didn't see him show any interest in her or signs of being bred but maybe? Other than the deep ligaments she just doesn't seem ready to pop out kids to me :shrug:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Just got home from work and I can only find one ligament and the other ones just barely there. She's got a nice hollow spot on her side. So now we'll see if I get kids in the middle of the night while it's freezing cold. And of course the camera that never acts up picks tonight to act up. I see some trips to the barn in my PJs tonight.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well still the same. Comparing pictures this morning and I guess she did put on more weight than I thought. First pictures a few weeks before she was bred seconds this morning.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 154 or maybe 144? She was up and down a lot last night. And boy is she grumpy this morning she lightly butted me a few times this morning for attempting to check her ligaments.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Grumpy eh?
She must be uncomfortable.
How is her udder?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadHouse said:


> Grumpy eh?
> She must be uncomfortable.
> How is her udder?


She wouldn't let me behind her to look but from the picture I managed to snap it doesn't look any bigger than it has been.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her ligs gone?
Look at that tail droop.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Her ligs gone?
> Look at that tail droop.


It sure looked like it but nope logs are deep but still there


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 155 or 145. Ligs are hard to find but still holding on so I suspect I missed something on that later date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that was weird.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 156 or as I'm now assuming 146. Acting odd tonight but is she just miserable from being very pregnant. No idea but I suspect I won't sleep much tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They get uncomfortable sometimes.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> They get uncomfortable sometimes.


She sure is lately. Before the last few days once she was down it was usually for the night. Now she's up down and acting like a goof. Which means not enough sleep for me since I sit and watch her for a while every time I wake up to check the camera lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well since I doubt she's 157 days I'm assuming we're on day 147. I thought today might be the day. Her one ligaments was barely there this morning and the other was hard to find making her have a very crooked tail but 4 hours later they're both back and her tail is back to normal (doh).


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Still very pregnant and boy is she a grump


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

One ligaments totally gone and the other is just barely hanging on. So just maybe. Not a great night it's calling for -3 in town and we're often a good bit colder than that. But of course she could just be messing with me and going on her due date would be a miracle I had my dates wrong she'll be 150 days tommorow not 149.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Any babies?


Nope and I can find her ligaments again :bonk:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, doe code of honor.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow, doe code of honor.


She's got it down. Those ligaments are going again. I'm not getting my hopes up. (doh)


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well her backside is mush but I'm not saying they're gone just that I can't find them since she has a habit of bringing them back (rofl). She's got a bit of discharge and that udder might be a little fuller.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I bet she is enjoying all the attention! Maybe she always wanted to have a single bedroom with her own feeder.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadHouse said:


> I bet she is enjoying all the attention! Maybe she always wanted to have a single bedroom with her own feeder.


Maybe :heehee: She didn't want to come out of her space this morning. I shoved her out but she's just been laying out in a corner of the pen since so I just put her back in. She seems pretty happy to be along again.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well her ligaments haven't returned yet and I swear that udder filled more since this morning. She spent the last hour outside but was ready to go back in her stall when I went down.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok I think I'm ready to say it. I'm 99% sure Violets finally going to kid! She looks to be having some contractions!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Yay! Keep us updated ! Can't wait to see healthy babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Ok I think I'm ready to say it. I'm 99% sure Violets finally going to kid! She looks to be having some contractions!


I bet she was fooling with you again


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> I bet she was fooling with you again


Thankfully no (rofl). She's just starting to have some hard contractions


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

This was an awful day. Violet pushed and pushed and I pulled like crazy but her single wasn't coming out. violet was starting to fade so we put her down and I attempted to save the kid by cutting her open. Not an experience I ever hope to repeat. We lost her and the baby and I'm a crying mess. At this point I'm seriously considering selling everyone not sure I can go through that again.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oooh noo! I feel so bad for you! :hug:


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

That sounds like an absolutely horrible experience. I'm so sorry for you. Sending prayers and many hugs your way.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys definitely a rough day. I forget how attached I am to them until something like this happens. My husband's knows I'd be upset if I sold them so he won't let me go that far but for the next few days atleast the kids will be taking care of goat chores. I can't look at them without bawling so ill be staying away for a bit till my heart can handle it. And I'll be letting this thread die off not sure I can stand seeing so many pictures of my sweet Violet girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> I am so sorry.


Thanks Tooth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------

